# Modern Double Bass Concertos



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Can anyone reccomend some modern or contemporary double bass concerti? I wish this was a medium that composers dared to explore more


----------



## Art Rock

Rautavaara - Angel of dusk (1980)
Aho - Double Bass Concerto (2005)
Tubin - Double Bass Concerto (1948)

All three worthwhile.


----------



## Art Rock

I should have included Peter Maxwell Davies' Strathclyde concerto 7 for double bass and orchestra (1992) in that post. 

For people whose taste is more in the neo-romantic vein, there is a rather attractive double bass concerto by Walter Ross.


ETA: Another modern concerto worth listening to is by Henze (1966).


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Just listened to the Aho concerto last night, and it actually wasn't at all what I was expecting. It's a really interesting contemporary piece and I really liked the vivid atmospheres and sparse textures he created. The way he used to bass was a unique way to get around the problem of it being drowned out by the orchestra: he used it as a really interesting texture enhancer and the stuff he did in the higher register blended with the orchestra really well. I thought the percussion in this piece was dope too.


----------



## BenG

Goss: Double bass concerto - a really beautifully atmospheric work. Unfortunately I could only find this video of it but I really like it.


----------

